# JULY 2014 Photo Contest.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*The Nose Knows! ​*​
*Whatever you feel fits the Theme! Lets see those amazing nozzes and Sweet Cuddly Muzzles! *​
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
 You have from now to approximately Thursday, July 24th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around July 25th to July 30th.​


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here goes...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

* * *


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

...


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

***


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

===


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*reminder: Read the rules absolutely no comments!!! *


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

***
_ **** Imager Removed - See Rule #2 **** _


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

...
_ **** Imager Removed - See Rule #2 **** _


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

...


----------



## chrombutterfly (Jan 25, 2012)

/storage/emulated/0/DCIM/Camera/IMG_20140711_140002.jpg


----------



## Jeff902 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## AerynAerie (Oct 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

. . .


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## steve-sh (Jul 3, 2014)

My little phoebe


----------



## bselby83 (Sep 28, 2012)

...


----------



## Sebastian. (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=225362&stc=1&d=1405127404


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

***


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

O .. uuuu jjj k


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]

...


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jja24 (Mar 29, 2012)

...


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## enh811 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

...


----------



## jamesnnb (Nov 16, 2012)

...


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

_ *** Deleted - Rule #2 *** _


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

***


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2010)

_ **** Removed by Admin - not comments allowed ****_


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2012)

*The nose knows*

. . .


----------



## Sharon88 (Jul 10, 2014)

",,,"
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=226298&stc=1&d=1405428690


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

***


----------



## Taz's Mom (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sol's Amigos (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## gsdrobert (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*...*


----------



## Sharon88 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Gigi's nose*


----------



## Jdc282 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Remington*

...


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*...*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## Jax0526 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie 2014 by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Peeodee (Jun 26, 2014)

. . . .


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## MsAnneThrope (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DSC_2716 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Contest is now closed for posting pictures. THANK YOU all that entered! 

Voting will be set up shortly.


----------

